# Jersey for iphone +'s



## ejewels (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

Looking for a jersey to hold my iphone 7 plus in the pockets. Do they make one with a zipper so I have piece of mind the phone is secure? With that said, do they make a waterproof protective pouch for the phone that can slip into said pocket?

I'm sick of mounting the huge brick-I-mean-phone on my handlebars (although the quad lock is brilliant) and want a dedicated computer so looking for phone storage options preferably with clothing.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

ejewels said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Looking for a jersey to hold my iphone 7 plus in the pockets. Do they make one with a zipper so I have piece of mind the phone is secure? With that said, do they make a waterproof protective pouch for the phone that can slip into said pocket?
> 
> I'm sick of mounting the huge brick-I-mean-phone on my handlebars (although the quad lock is brilliant) and want a dedicated computer so looking for phone storage options preferably with clothing.


My plain 7 fits in all my Pearl Izumi stuff without a problem. Some have zipper pockets, but for smaller stuff like keys or cash. Their jackets usually have zippers, but that won't help you for the summer.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Ziploc bag for moisture protection, then an old sock so it won't be slippery, and it will stay in fine, unless you spend a lot of time upside down.

This method works with all brands and models, not just iPhone 7 or whatever, and always gives me sufficient peace of mind.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought the 7 is pretty much waterproof nowadays?

though having just cracked the screen on my iphone 6S today (expensive accident!) ... can understand the need for more protection if not in a case already


----------

